

The MEAN Stack – MongoDB, Express, Angular and Node - dgellow
http://mean.io/

======
cies
They HYPR stack: Haskell (less bugs & fast), Yesod (type safe web dev & fast),
Postgres (trusted, scalable, ACID+HSTORE), React.js (waaaaay better then
Angular, needs additional libs e.i.: Reflux/ajax/etc.).

